# Can I heat press rhinestones onto satin?



## leapoffaith (Nov 8, 2009)

I have a person who wants me to put a rhinestone design on a satin robe. Providing I can find a satin robe, is this even possible? Can satin take the heat? And will the rhinestones adhere through washings/dryings to satin fabric?

Anyone know? Thanks!!


----------



## Eview1 (Apr 29, 2010)

I have not done this but I think you can. I would ask for a swatch of the fabric to test on. Satin comes in different weights, some can handle a bit of heat others not much at all.

You can get Satin robes at Walmart, or Macys to Fredericks of Hollywood Tis the Season!




leapoffaith said:


> I have a person who wants me to put a rhinestone design on a satin robe. Providing I can find a satin robe, is this even possible? Can satin take the heat? And will the rhinestones adhere through washings/dryings to satin fabric?
> 
> Anyone know? Thanks!!


----------

